# *** Burton Cartel Bindings With Libtech Board ***



## benc007 (Dec 8, 2014)

I put on my old Burton Cartel bindings on to my Libtech T Rice Pro board. 

I can't seem to fit the binding plate holes so they're evenly spaced on my board. Is this ok?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

benc007 said:


> I put on my old Burton Cartel bindings on to my Libtech T Rice Pro board.
> 
> I can't seem to fit the binding plate holes so they're evenly spaced on my board. Is this ok?


I'd be more concerned with what appears to be a lack of any angle...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Youtube: Search for "setting up Burton Reflex bindings".

Google: Search for "snowboard stance width and angles".


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^but he doesn't have reflex bindings...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you try turning them 90 degrees? The three holes on each end are for the channel and my assumption would be they're off a quarter turn


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jliu said:


> ^but he doesn't have reflex bindings...


Doesnt matter. Installation is basically the same.

If he searches only for Burton, most hits will be for EST. And that is not the same.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Did you try turning them 90 degrees? The three hikes on each end are for the channel do my assumption would be they're off a quarter turn


Nailed it here. OP-If you look in the first pic (or at your board) there are arrows on the baseplate. The arrow should be pointing at the silver crescent shaped piece toward the toe end of the binding which tells you your binding angle. IE arrow lines up with a number on that crescent and the number is your degrees of angle. If you have it with the arrows pointing out toward the width of the binding: A) Your screws and holes won't line up B) There is no way to tell what your binding angles are set at without a protractor and a lot of math lol.


----------



## benc007 (Dec 8, 2014)

aggie05 said:


> The arrow should be pointing at the silver crescent shaped piece toward the toe end of the binding which tells you your binding angle. IE arrow lines up with a number on that crescent and the number is your degrees of angle. If you have it with the arrows pointing out toward the width of the binding: A) Your screws and holes won't line up B) There is no way to tell what your binding angles are set at without a protractor and a lot of math lol.


When the arrow is pointing at the silver crescent shaped piece towards the toe end of the binding, none of the holes in the base plate match up with the holes on the board. I think this base plate isn't made for my Cartels ... maybe Burton messed up and shipped the wrong base plate?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

benc007 said:


> When the arrow is pointing at the silver crescent shaped piece towards the toe end of the binding, none of the holes in the base plate match up with the holes on the board. I think this base plate isn't made for my Cartels ... maybe Burton messed up and shipped the wrong base plate?


The arrows HAVE to point at the angle indicator. How else do you know what angles are on your bindings? (minus the crazy protractor/math route) Are those the only base plates that were sent with those bindings? If so, I would bring it to a shop and let them show you and/or confirm that they will in no way line up. Not trying to insult your own intelligence, but there is something going on, that without actually putting my own hands on them, I can't really proceed with any real advise past that.

EDIT: I just noticed you said you put "your old" cartel bindings on there. How did you have them mounted on your previous board without knowing angle and getting them to line up? 4x4 patterns are pretty generic across boards to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

benc007 said:


> When the arrow is pointing at the silver crescent shaped piece towards the toe end of the binding, none of the holes in the base plate match up with the holes on the board. I think this base plate isn't made for my Cartels ... maybe Burton messed up and shipped the wrong base plate?


what angles do you have on the bindings? You realize that they aren't supposed to be set straight across the board like that? How did you set them up before? I think the problem here is that you don't know what you're doing. Take them in to a shop and get some help.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I just think you are doing it wrong, those discs are meant for 4x4 which is that board. 

Turn the discs around so that the the long line with the 6 holes are going from toe edge to heel edge.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Doesnt look right. Theres no way you were able to tighten all 4 screws down in photo#1, unless you used a power driver and created a new whole (or two) in the topsheet. Do as others have suggested and bring it to someone that can take care of it for you.


----------



## benc007 (Dec 8, 2014)

My Cartel bindings are around 7 years old which were used on my old Burton board.

I had Flow NX2 bindings on my Libtech TRice Pro before, and I mounted them at 7 to 15 degrees depending on the day.

I mounted the Cartel's on my Libtech but the Burton baseplate didn't fit, so I used another Burton baseplate that I had lying around. I think it came with my Cartels since I don't have any other Burton bindings. With this baseplate I can attach the Cartels to my Libtech, but none of the holes match up. :sad2:


----------



## benc007 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just contacted Burton and they told me they will ship me a free unidisc :happy:

Delivery takes a couple weeks. In the meantime, is it safe to ride with my bindings bolted onto my Libtech board as-is?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

benc007 said:


> I just contacted Burton and they told me they will ship me a free unidisc :happy:
> 
> Delivery takes a couple weeks. In the meantime, is it safe to ride with my bindings bolted onto my Libtech board as-is?


That'll work fine the way you have it. Just jenky. Angles are still looking strange though


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> That'll work fine the way you have it. Just jenky. Angles are still looking strange though


By Janky do you mean non existent :embarrased1: But ya you can use those discs and work some angle in to them which you should definitely do. You make it sound like youve been riding a while so you should have an angle to shoot for.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

benc007 said:


> I just contacted Burton and they told me they will ship me a free unidisc :happy:
> 
> Delivery takes a couple weeks. In the meantime, is it safe to ride with my bindings bolted onto my Libtech board as-is?


That is a unidisc that you have... :facepalm1:


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

nice board and binding. I like my cartels 2013. Those angles though, tell us how it is


----------



## benc007 (Dec 8, 2014)

fastaction - it is nice board. Thank you!

aggie05 - I don't have the Unidisc. It comes in 3x3 and 4x4 like this (picture attached). 

The disc I have doesn't line up with the holes on my Libtech board.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Is the Burton unidisc necessary?

I have Burton Cartel bindings from 2009.
Any minute now my new Lib Tech TRS HP will arrive and until I get more money I will use my old Cartel bindings on this board.

I have used the Cartel bindings on my Nitro Team Gullwing board with one of the disc included with Cartel without any problem. 

If it's working for Nitro 4 holes it should work for TRS 4 holes, right?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

ah, they call the disc you have a unidisc too.


----------

